# Texas A&M bass boat



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We went to the game today. This week, A&M finished 2nd and 3rd in the Texas Regional Fishing Championship, behind SFA. http://www.collegefishing.com/tournament.cfm?tid=6738&t=results


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

The electronics were locked away, but that mounting bracket was huge.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

not a bad looking boat!!!!!!!!


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Justin rackley was only person I thought ran the Aggie wrap. Last I knew he ran a legend but maybe he swapped brands since that's a fx Skeeter. Or it's as total different person.


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

*Aggies*

Great game and one fine looking rig right there. I also like the ladies shirt.


----------



## skeeter1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> The electronics were locked away, but that mounting bracket was huge.


 Also looks like the trolling motor is missing.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

That was Justin rackely's new
skeeter. He still has his
Legend for sale if anyone is interested. Hes a great guy, A&M did a good job choosing him to represent. A&M!

We ended up in 3rd after leading day 2. 
Sfa Andrew Upshaw and Ryan Watkins dominated the final day with 26 + lbs for the lead. 
The other A&M team got 2nd place and we are all going to the national championship in April!

I would also like to congratulate my partner for catching the TWO biggest fish in his life during the tournament. We weighed in a 9 lb 12 oz toad on the first day and a 7 lb 6 oz beast the second day. 
2 biggest fish of the tournament!
Cody C


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congratulations Cody, and good luck in the national championship! Gig 'Em!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Danny, I don't think gigging is allowed. I think you actually have the Hook 'em.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

hehehehehehe!!!!


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

Hook 'em does have alot better sound to it. go horns!!!!


----------

